# Miniteich im Winter



## olli-b-bommel (6. Aug. 2009)

Moin zusammen,

beim Bau meiner neuen "Abendsonnen-Terrasse"  kam mir so die Idee dort einen Mini-Teich anzulegen. Eine schöne alte Zinkwanne hab ich schon!! Bei den Pflanzen hatte ich an __ Calla, __ Iris, __ Wollgras, Tannenwedel und Seerose gedacht. Meine Frage, wie geht man eigentlich im Winter mit einem Mini-Teich in dieser Form um??

Beste Grüße,

Olli.


----------



## Trine (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Winter*

Weiß das niemand?:? Mich würde das auch interessieren...


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Winter*

Hallo ihr zwei,

sorry,hab das erst heute gelesen.

Ich habe meine Wanne mit Styropor abgedeckt und in Luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt.
Es war trotzdem alles zugefroren. 
Aber keine Pflanze hat Schaden genommen.

Heuer wird nur mit Styropor abgedeckt.
Die zwei Miniseerosen kommen allerdings vorher raus,nicht dass das Rhizom durchfriert.
Allerdings bedeutet das,dass die Pflanzen im Frühjahr relativ spät starten.
Das holen sie jedoch durch die relativ höhere Wassertemperatur in der Wanne (im Vergleich zum großen Teich ) locker wieder auf.

Immo blüht bei mir in der Badewanne immernoch der __ Igelschlauch,der Froschbiß und das __ Pfeilkraut fängt auch an.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Winter*

... fast genau wie von Eugen schon beschrieben, behandeln wir unsere 4 Minis im Winter auch.

Alle Pflanzen bleiben drin, ausser den Mini-Seerosen, die werden im grossen Teich versenkt. Unsere Minis wurden allerdings weder abgedeckt noch eingewickelt . Im letzten, sehr kalten Winter gab es allerdings einige "Ausfälle" , normal temperierte Winter überstanden die Pflanzen bisher jedoch . 

Viel Spass beim Anlegen Deines Miniteiches, Olli ...


----------



## olli-b-bommel (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich im Winter*

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Wünsche!! Noppenfolie hab ich satt und die Idee mit dem Versenken im großen Teich ist natürlich auch top!!

Ob ich es diese Saison noch schaffe "den Kleinen" anzulegen, weiß ich noch nicht... aber Bilder gibt's auf jeden Fall!!  

Viele Grüße, Olli.


----------

